# It' Showtime! Ct. Grounds keepers show!



## lawn and stump (May 16, 2000)

The Ct Groundskeepers are having a trade show 4-7 pm Thursday and 8-4pm Friday at
Mohegan Sun. Classes today and Lots of recertification credits on Friday.
Ct guys should think about joining this great group as a member.
Some are meeting for lunch at M Jordan sportcafe.

http://ctgreenshow.com/green/pg.php?page_name=home


----------



## RamirezOrchards (Jan 13, 2010)

I will be there tomorrow (being just around the corner makes things convenient)!!


----------

